# musik von dvd aufnehmen



## ziriander (30. August 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich würde gerne von laufender DVD Musik aufnehmen. Gibt es ein kleines einfaches tool, mit dem man das bewerkstelligen kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe
ziriander


----------



## Tim C. (1. September 2003)

Kannst du nicht den DVD Ton aufnehmen, indem du in den Audio Optionen deiner Soundkarte einfach den "Aufnahmemixer" als Quelle wählst und dann mit einem beliebigen Audio Programm aufnimmst ?


----------



## ziriander (1. September 2003)

Unter win98 hat das wunderbar geklappt mit dem Recorder von Creative, aber jetzt ist es aus damit. Seit dem Update, damit es auch auf WinXP , geht da gar nichts mehr. Ich kann  weder was installieren, noch deinstallieren. Ich habe sogar versucht alle Einträge von Creative aus der Registry zulöschen und alles was ich sonst noch diesbezüglich auf meinem Rechner gefunden habe um es dann neu zu installieren. Aber es ändert nichts. Selbst der Creative Mail-Supporrt hatte mir nach 3 Wochen hin und her empfohlen meine Festplatte zu formatieren und alles neu zu installieren. Sind die Wahnsinnig. 

Da versuche ich es lieber mit einem alternativem tool (wenn möglich).


----------



## Phlex (22. September 2003)

*Tools*

Moin, 

geht eigentlich ganz einfach. Besorgt Euch einen DVD-Ripper wie Smartripper oder DVDDecrypter und DVD2AVI 1.86. Sollte es eigentlich alles bei http://www.divx-digest.com geben. Wenn ihre die Programme habe einfach installieren und zuerst den Smartripper oder DvDDecrypter starten. Wählt einfach die VOB-Tracks aus (Länge steht immer dahinter und normalerweise werden alle dazugehörigen Dateien automatisch mitausgewählt) und ein Verzeichnis in das die Dateien extrahiert werden sollen -> Rip per Button.
Dann beendet ihr das Programm und startet DVD2AVI, am Bsten ist glaube ich für diesen Fall die Version 1.86, weil die einen integrierten MP3Output hat. Also, mit F3 die Dateien aus dem Extraktionsverzeichnis laden und dann im Menü "Audio" die passenden Einstellungen vornehmen (Track Auswählen, überall demux anwählen, Normalisieren, 48Khz->44.1KHz auswählen wenn ihr eine Audiocd machen wollt, und zum Schluss aussuchen ob die Datei schon gleich als MP3 oder als WAV geschrieben werden soll). Wenn ihr MP3 erstellen wollt, stellt die für euch passenden Werte im Menü ein. So, dann noch F4 drücken, einen Dateinamen angeben und ein Verzeichnis auswählen -> OK. Dann sollte das DVD-Audio konvertiert werden. Gutes Gelingen


----------



## ziriander (23. September 2003)

Hi Phlex,

danke für die Tips, hat alles geklapt bis auf  auf das mit  dvd2avi.  ich konnte nirgends die version 1.86 finden. habe nur 1.77 und da gibt es keinen mp3 ausgang. und auch mit wav klappt es nicht so recht. ich kann nur als d2v speichern und damit  weiss ich nichts anzufangen. wo gibt es den die 1.86er version?


----------



## Phlex (25. September 2003)

*DVD2AVI 1.86*

Hi Ziri,

das Programm bekommst Du normalerweise im Softwarebereich von 
http://www.divx-digest.com . Manchmal zickt aber der Browser rum (wegen leechen oder redirection, was aber eigentlich gar nicht sein kann), weswegen ich Dir das Proggi hier als Anhang schicke. Leider in Zwei Teilen, denn man kann nur Pakete bis 150kb anhängen  Das erste Paket enthält das Programm, das zweite die Datei lame_enc.dll, die Du einfach in das Verzeichnis von DVD2AVI kopieren musst. Sonst funktioniert die MP3-Ausgabe nicht. Ich hab nochmal geschaut, die version 1.86 hat einen Wave- und einen MP3-Output. Ich habe es mit meiner Beach-Boys-DVD mal ausprobiert und es fuktioniert. Hoffentlich bei Dir auch. Gruß


----------



## Phlex (25. September 2003)

*Lame_enc.dll*

Hier kommt noch die Lame_enc.dll als Paket. Wie gesagt einfach in das Verzeichnis von DVD2AVI packen.


----------



## lp-chester (3. Januar 2004)

Ich check des nicht...:-( 

Könntest du mir des bitte nochmal genauer beschreiben

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu blöd dafür.


----------



## Windowlicker (4. Januar 2004)

du könntest mit einem dvd-ripper den soundtrack rippen und die entsprechende sequenz in ein wav konvertieren, doch ich frage mich ernsthaft was du damit anfangen möchtest, denn der gesamte dvd-inhalt ist urheberrechtlich geschützt, auch der soundtrack.
sorry ... hab heute meinen moralischen :/


----------



## rak (15. Februar 2004)

Großen Dank an Phlex für die Super-Anleitung und die Anhänge
Als "Neuling" in diesem Forum bin ich froh, es nach langer Suche entdeckt zu haben, denn das war genau auch mein Problem.
Ich hoffe auch mal jemandem helfen zu können 
Gruß rak


----------



## FutureIsNow (28. April 2004)

Hallo Phlex, ich hab ein Problem bei diesem Proggy.
Ich hab die lame-DLL ins Verzeichnis reinkopiert, das Programm erkennt unter "Help" und "Lame version" das eine Lame vorhanden ist, aber es macht kein Häckchen bei "lame version" und somit kann ich auch keine mp3-Umwandlung vornehmen.
Weißt du, wie man das Prob beheben kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Pflaumi (20. Mai 2004)

Im Paket steht statt lame_enc.dll lame_enc.
*dl*, einfach die Endung von .dl nach .dll umbenennen, dann klappt es !


----------



## MausLaus (12. Juni 2005)

Also bei mir klappt es trotzdem nicht..


----------

